# pleco eats core only



## jacobbonilla (Apr 22, 2010)

okay so this week is the first week my pleco has ever eaten a cucumber before and its maybe 4-5 years old 12 inchs and it only eats the cores thats it like the seed area even if i blanch it or not. whats up with this? and should i cut my cucumbers then so only the core remains?


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

I haven't feed mine cucumber yet but maybe the seeds taste good to him every pleco is different.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

If you look at the cucumber, the inside is softer, jucier and sweeter than the crunchier outside. The pleco probably likes that part better.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Yep, most plecos and other fish eat the inside and don't bother with the skin, completely normal cut it lenghtwise if you'd like, either way they'll eat what they like and leave the rest.


----------



## stuby (Jun 14, 2010)

That is normal.....I have some sp. of plecs that like the inside and others that only like the skin. Plecs like all kind of vegies too...not only cucumbers. try sweet potatoe or caned green beans too...most plecs love both of them.

Chuck


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

why would you want to feed cucumbers ?? they have very little nutritional value..
something like sweet potatoes is a different story...they are loaded with nutrition.i have kept probably 30 different species of loricaridae ; maybe more..never really fed them veggies..but they have always had a good well balanced diet..and to me ; that is what is most important..
see if they will eat things like broccoli or cauliflower...the more nutrients in the veggie ,the better.


----------



## 3617 (Jun 21, 2010)

can someone show me or take a picture of how small should i cut the cucumber?
ok nevermind problem fixed, the first time cucumber kept floating up so i used a chopstick to press it down so my pleco can easily reach it


----------



## stuby (Jun 14, 2010)

I use a spoon to weigh vegies down....and wife isn't to happy with me either! lol As far as how much....a guess at how much your plec will eat is about as good as it gets. Try a small chunk and sere how much he eats and go from there. Don't leave vegies in the tank to long too....they will go bad and spoil the water. Overnight is about as long as you really want to leave most vegies in the tank..... HTH


----------

